# Mounting EMTs on Steel Beams



## mytoolbagistooheavy (Jan 24, 2013)

Is this possible or legal? One job needs me to run 1 1/2" EMTs across the ceiling of a gym but if I can do it on the steel beams, it'll save a lot of trouble/money/time. :001_huh:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

why wouldn't it be ? (as long as the meet code for distance between supports and distance from the roof) they still have to be secured.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

whats the question?










+


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Or


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*pipe across ceiling*

Can you say caddy clip??


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

mytoolbagistooheavy said:


> Is this possible or legal? One job needs me to run 1 1/2" EMTs across the ceiling of a gym but if I can do it on the steel beams, it'll save a lot of trouble/money/time. :001_huh:


it would be better to secure the conduit to the beams. there are many different ways to do this, the most secure of which is to weld strut to the beams and use 4 piece strut straps. but there are easier ways, just don't go too cheap, a beam clamp falling on some kids head will look very bad on your resume.


----------



## mytoolbagistooheavy (Jan 24, 2013)

I was concerned because the beams are pretty thick.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Or

















http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcFlangeMountConduitClip.asp


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

thegoldenboy said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you would use those for 1 1/2"? :whistling2:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

mytoolbagistooheavy said:


> I was concerned because the beams are pretty thick.



how thick? how wide" will the conduit run perpendicular or alongside the beams?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Only thing to be careful of is beams that have a really tapered flange: Sometimes beam clamps don't like to bite the taper and it doesn't take much to work them loose.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> you would use those for 1 1/2"? :whistling2:


Yep. And I'd sleep well at night too.


----------



## mytoolbagistooheavy (Jan 24, 2013)

uconduit said:


> how thick? how wide" will the conduit run perpendicular or alongside the beams?


Its not an I-Beam.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

thegoldenboy said:


> Yep. And I'd sleep well at night too.


i use all the time they just seem a little flimsy for bigger stuff. ive never seen them in sizes larger than 1" and with a flange size bigger than 5/16


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah remember that it's over a bunch of non-hardhat wearing kids, you don't want stuff dropping. Also, there might be additional requirements for california due to seismic. If it were me I'd use the beam clams that take the straps that you bend around the beams at the very least or better yet strut and beam clamps


I would use 1-5/8 single strut, 4-1/2 wider than the beam
2 cooper B441-22 per strut
1 4-piece strut strap (parallel to beam)

3/8 springnut, 1-5/8 squarewasher, 3/8 locknut, 3/8 bolt, mineralac model 3B (for running perpendicular to the beam.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> you would use those for 1 1/2"? :whistling2:


They make em for 1.5"


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mytoolbagistooheavy said:


> Its not an I-Beam.


 If it's a box beam I'd use 5/16 or 3/8 self-drilling screws and attach minis right to it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

uconduit said:


> I would use 1-5/8 single strut, 4-1/2 wider than the beam
> 2 cooper B441-22 per strut
> 1 4-piece strut strap (parallel to beam)
> 
> 3/8 springnut, 1-5/8 squarewasher, 3/8 locknut, 3/8 bolt, mineralac model 3B (for running perpendicular to the beam.


Yeah. lets see how expensively we can do it.:jester:

1.25" supported at least every 10' does not need that kind of overkill.

I would use bang-ons or Tek screws depending on the beam.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Big John said:


> If it's a box beam I'd use 5/16 or 3/8 self-drilling screws and attach minis right to it.


3/8" for me ......the 5/16" seem to break too easily while spinning them in.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Yeah. lets see how expensively we can do it.:jester:
> 
> 1.25" supported at least every 10' does not need that kind of overkill.
> 
> I would use bang-ons or Tek screws depending on the beam.


overkill would be welding it the beams :gun_bandana:, but seriously, I believe that the additional margin of safety is appropriate for a school gymnasium though I've done one using 1 hole straps and tek screws too.

if it's an i-beam than that nixes the window clamp and strut idea...


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Korn clamps are probably fastest if its possible to use them, if your running across the beams, not with them.








Going parallel to the beam, parallel clamps are too expensive I'd use beam clamp and mini for one pipe or strut for multiple pipes.


----------



## dougmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

mytoolbagistooheavy said:


> Is this possible or legal? One job needs me to run 1 1/2" EMTs across the ceiling of a gym but if I can do it on the steel beams, it'll save a lot of trouble/money/time. :001_huh:


As a former EMT-Paramedic I am against the very idea of running "EMTs" across beams! 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

is this the morton building type "z" steel ? how many you have ? drill and 1/4-20 them with either 2 hole or mini's. just have a few sharp drill bits they can be hard.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

From my industrial upbringings,I always run conduit so if a dude started to fall,he could grab a pipe and not worry it was a caddy clip that wasn't secure.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> you would use those for 1 1/2"? :whistling2:


In a heart beat


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> From my industrial upbringings,I always run conduit so if a dude started to fall,he could grab a pipe and not worry it was a caddy clip that wasn't secure.


Really?
Is your house built that way?

Do you have hand rails in the back of your truck?

Do you have a cage built around your kid's bicycle?

Do you wear a hardhat when you play golf?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

walkerj said:


> Really?
> Is your house built that way?
> 
> Do you have hand rails in the back of your truck?
> ...


 #1 no
#2 no
#3 I don't gulp


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> From my industrial upbringings,I always run conduit so if a dude started to fall,he could grab a pipe and not worry it was a caddy clip that wasn't secure.


 I agree that some stuff needs to be overbuilt, but there's a lot that we routinely put in that wouldn't withstand the weight of a falling man. I'm not sure that's the best benchmark.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah. lets see how expensively we can do it.


I could bring one of my crews, cover the entire gym floor, bring in lifts, welders, set up weld blankets, shields, have a fire watch, hot work permits from the school district and weld strut on. :laughing: We'd bring in a bender and a threading setup and run RMC too, ya know just in case :laughing:

I reality I'd be up there with some teks, a drill and an impact or some caddies and get that **** done.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> From my industrial upbringings,I always run conduit so if a dude started to fall,he could grab a pipe and not worry it was a caddy clip that wasn't secure.


You do know anchor points for fall protection must be rated at 5000#'s.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Celtic said:


> You do know anchor points for fall protection must be rated at 5000#'s.


Apparently they recently derated that to 3,500# in Alberta... I still look for the 5,000# spots though...


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> Apparently they recently derated that to 3,500# in Alberta... I still look for the 5,000# spots though...


AFAIK, US is at 5k#.

Why did Canada LOWER the standard?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

My standards get lower when I'm drunk...what else is there to do up there?:jester:


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Celtic said:


> AFAIK, US is at 5k#.
> 
> Why did Canada LOWER the standard?


Darwin's theory.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> My standards get lower when I'm drunk...what else is there to do up there?:jester:


lower your standards raise your average


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> Apparently they recently derated that to 3,500# in Alberta... I still look for the 5,000# spots though...


When did this happen?? I was always taught 5000 lbs.....even in AB.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> I could bring one of my crews, cover the entire gym floor, bring in lifts, welders, set up weld blankets, shields, have a fire watch, hot work permits from the school district and weld strut on. :laughing: We'd bring in a bender and a threading setup and run RMC too, ya know just in case :laughing: *You forgot the scaffold guys, safety officer, and barbeque *
> 
> I reality I'd be up there with some teks, a drill and an impact or some caddies and get that **** done.


Tubular beams: 2-hole straps fastened with self-drilling tek screw should be good, even 1 hole straps.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> When did this happen?? I was always taught 5000 lbs.....even in AB.


I don't know.. I just redid my fall arrest late last fall and that was when the instructor told us of the change... I was always in the 5,000# club too..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> you would use those for 1 1/2"? :whistling2:


Those are good up to 2" RMC...


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Those are good up to 2" RMC...


ive used those for 1/2 and 3/4 and i think maybe even 1" but, maybe it's just me, just find them flimsy IMO.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

uconduit said:


> ive used those for 1/2 and 3/4 and i think maybe even 1" but, maybe it's just me, just find them flimsy IMO.


ditto. they obviously have been tested and listed but im not using them for anything over an inch


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

One minor caveat that I would offer is be carefull if you decide to weld or drill. These days there are plenty of newer materials and specs in other trades that can become an issue. I know we cannot drill or weld to any beams in our newest building and all the steel is SFRM coated and if we break the coating to add a clamp we have to have it recoated (and re-certified!). Me and the fire/safety guy don't always agree! LOL


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Hawkrod said:


> One minor caveat that I would offer is be carefull if you decide to weld or drill. These days there are plenty of newer materials and specs in other trades that can become an issue. I know we cannot drill or weld to any beams in our newest building and all the steel is SFRM coated and if we break the coating to add a clamp we have to have it recoated (and re-certified!). Me and the fire/safety guy don't always agree! LOL


makes you wonder if they be doing lines of monokote or something at home...


----------

